# meow..



## jazzel69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi, 

I'm a new member, I am in my 30's and have been cat mad since I was about 6 years when the neighbour's cat came to live with us! ( the night before they were going to put him to sleep!) He lived with us for 12 happy years, until he developed an abdominal tumour. When I got my own place the first thing I did was get a kitten Vik, and she has been with me ever since and is now 16 years old, and beginning to show her age a little, but is the apple of my eye. I also have another cat who is 10 years old, and she is completely scatty called Jazz. 
I also have 2 guinea pigs, and a house rabbit.

look forward to chatting to you all, and learning from all your experiences.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

You came to the right place! Welcome :!:


----------



## FluffysMom (Sep 13, 2006)

*Welcome*

Hi I am also new here. I think I have noticed these boards are dead. Not much action :lol: Im 23 years old and have had cats all my life...I love them


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum :kittyturn


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome  , show us some pictures! :wink:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Welcome*

Welcome, Jazzel!! Nice to have you aboard :wink: 



FluffysMom said:


> Hi I am also new here. I think I have noticed these boards are dead. Not much action :lol:


Not if you come at the right time of day :wink: It was morning for many of us when you posted, Fluffy. Sadly, we can't earn a living talking about our cats all day :lol: :lol:


----------



## jazzel69 (Sep 13, 2006)

lol. once I am back at Uni I don't know what time I will get on. 
Thanks for the welcome everyone.


----------

